# christmas pics



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

here we go pics afta crimb!!! packing a few exta unwanted pounds but lifts on the up!!!


----------



## czekitt (Dec 30, 2004)

Not mutch there keep on traning


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Disagree, some solid mass and a good shape, nice work bro.

Jock


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Not mutch there keep on traning


nothing like putting people down is there.......

anyway i agree with jock, looking good m8


----------



## czekitt (Dec 30, 2004)

Didnt mean to put him down but comeon just body fat nothing

else he can put his pic after 4-5 month of trening


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

czekitt said:


> Didnt mean to put him down but comeon just body fat nothing
> 
> else he can put his pic after 4-5 month of trening


You are entitled to your opinion mate but i think he looks ok. Room for improvement yes but we are all a work in progress.

We cant all be Mr Olympia can we and i can def see more than bodyfat myself!!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Definately more than body fat - you can see he has a really good chest, his quads look a wicked shape and you can see his top four abs.

Looking good bro, what are you doing at the moment? bulking or cutting?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking good bro keep up the good work.


----------



## czekitt (Dec 30, 2004)

Any way everyone has right to say what he thinks.

Any comments on my pic its one topic below

"czekitt-checkmeout"


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

enough of putting people down.

theres constructive crittism and crittism, big difference imho

You look good mate, esp with the abs. cant see much more cos the photos aint the best


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 18, 2003)

You can definitely work with that frame and get excellent results, you look fine to me. Like to see some updated pics in 6 months, keep at her..


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good goin mate, some good quality mass, great words from czekitt....dont need those kinds of words on this site


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

> Looking good bro, what are you doing at the moment? bulking or cutting?


neither atm im strength trainning:lift:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Still look good either way mate, can tell your working hard, put it that way


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

czekitt said:


> Not mutch there keep on traning


Before posting on a forum you are new to czekitt, it would be worthwhile you reading around the existing posts and getting a better idea of what 'etiquette' is, or at least what that board considers acceptable, comments as destructive as yours provoke uncessary conflict, nothing less, added to that is the fact you have only been training 2 months and you already seem 'cocky', you are young but you will learn.

Sorry to add my 5 c mods but I just thought he was rude and nieve (sp).

Looking good dk246, thought your abs were fantastic and particularly your vastus lateralis (outer quad) would think some serious squat work went into them. Keep it up mate and post some more pics soon.

Regards

SD


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

couldnt agree more with SportDr...

you have a good base there mate what are your long term goals??

czekitt we all start some where and putting somedown is not the way to help or contribute to a forum of this kind....be that your opinion or not...


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

yeh, im impressed with them legs aswell


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

> you have a good base there mate what are your long term goals??


atm im planning on doing the british championship in april with the bpo up at port talbot!!

and then if i get an invite hopeing to do the worlds!!!! so hope evry thing goes well


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

dk246 said:


> atm im planning on doing the british championship in april with the bpo up at port talbot!!
> 
> and then if i get an invite hopeing to do the worlds!!!! so hope evry thing goes well


if i can too im hopeing to do a strong man in a few yrs!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good DK, I like pic two. Nice quads and I can see a 4 pack also. Got me beat in the ab dept. 

I do have a criticism though, stop drying your socks on the heater, it makes the room stink........lol


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

> do have a criticism though, stop drying your socks on the heater, it makes the room stink........lol


lol! so thats wot the smell was i always thought it was the dirty cloths on the floor


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dk246 said:


> lol! so thats wot the smell was i always thought it was the dirty cloths on the floor


Lol, eather that or it was the open bag of cheese popcorn.


----------

